# Best ADSL 2+ WiFi Router......?



## abhinav_bipnesh (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking for a ADSL 2+ WiFi router which one to buy.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Akshay (Jun 12, 2008)

go 4 netgear dg834g (dunno if it is still available or has it been discontinued)


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2008)

price range...any idea?

Enjoy~!


----------



## net_addict (Jun 12, 2008)

i have a packed netgear ADSL + wifi at home.couldnt use it as my ISP doesnt support . bought it at 3.5k few months back.should be arnd 2.8-3k right now.

you can have mine for a low price , its all packed as i couldnt use it .

m using Dlink right now.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2008)

which one shud i opt fr connecting to 2 desktops n 3 wireless laps....


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jun 12, 2008)

net_addict said:


> i have a packed netgear ADSL + wifi at home.couldnt use it as my ISP doesnt support . bought it at 3.5k few months back.should be arnd 2.8-3k right now.
> 
> you can have mine for a low price , its all packed as i couldnt use it .
> 
> m using Dlink right now.



That will be fine but right now i am a airtel subscriber so did they support this one or not i dont know so i have to confrim with them. thanks for the offer if they support then i may be considering the offer.

Thanks in advance..........


----------



## net_addict (Jun 12, 2008)

yea its fine . BSNL ,Airtel , Tata Indicom use ADSL (as far as i know).

@speedguy: most routers have 4 ports for connecting desktops . so you can use any router.Netgear,Linksys,Dlink are the preferred ones.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2008)

k thanx n do v have a 5 or 5+ port router.....i mean in same range of arnd 2-3.5k?

Enjoy~!


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^^
yup we do have but will not be in the same range so you may have to search the market....

@net_addict
at what price your giving the router.


----------

